# database Order Scolopendromorpha



## Steven (Jun 7, 2003)

Hey, could someone take a quick check-up at this list of scolopendra species?, i'm building a new scolopendra database driven website, hopefully i'ts finished this summer 
The most difficult thing is determination "duh"  

thanx, here goes:



Order Scolopendromorpha 
The sequence of taxa is based on Attems 1930, Das Tierreich

FAM. SCOLOPENDRIDAE 

Scolopendra morsitans L. 1758   
Scolopendra laeta Haase 1887   
Scolopendra cingulata Latreille 1789   
Scolopendra subspinipes Leach 1918   
  s. dehaani Brandt 1840   
Scolopendra hardwickei Newport 1844   
Scolopendra clavipes C.L. Koch 1847   
Scolopendra dalmatica C.L. Koch 1847   
Scolopendra canidens Newport 1844   
Scolopendra oraniensis H. Lucas 1846   
Scolopendra alternans Leach 1815   
Scolopendra gigantea L. 1758   
Scolopendra angulata Newport 1844   
Scolopendra valida H. Lucas 1840   
Scolopendra viridicornis Newport 1844   
Scolopendra heros Girard 1853   
Scolopendra viridis Say 1821   
Scolopendra polymorpha H.C. Wood  1861   
Scolopendra indica Meinert 1886 TYPE 
Scolopendra latro Meinert 1886 TYPE 
Scolopendra (s.s.) sp.       
Scolopendra (=Tra-chycormocephalus) mirabilis (Porat 1876)   
Scolopendra (=Tra-chycormocephalus) afer (Meinert 1886)   
Scolopendra (Trachy-cormocephalus) sp.       

Arthrorhabdus formosus Pocock 1891   

Cormocephalus rubriceps (Newport 1844)   
Cormocephalus aurantiipes (Newport 1844)   
Cormocephalus violaceus Newport 1845   
Cormocephalus exiguus Meinert 1886 
Cormocephalus multispinosus (Attems 1909)   
Cormocephalus westwoodi (Newport 1844)   
Cormocephalus anceps Porat 1872   
Cormocephalus calcaratus Porat 1872   
Cormocephalus aff. nitidus Porat  1872   
Cormocephalus buettneri Kraepelin 1903   
Cormocephalus ungulatus (Meinert 1886)   
Cormocephalus gervaisianus (C.L. Koch 1841)   
Cormocephalus impressus Porat 1876   
Cormocephalus ambiguus (Brandt 1841)   
Cormocephalus punctiventris (Newport 1844)   
Cormocephalus chilensis (Gervais 1847)   
Cormocephalus laevigatus (Porat 1876)   
Cormocephalus sp.       

Rhoda calcarata (Pocock 1891)   

Asanada brevicornis Meinert 1886   
Asanada socotrana Pocock 1899   
Asanada walkeri (Pocock 1981)   
Asanada sp.       

Otostigmus multidens Haase 1887   
Otostigmus nemorensis Silvestri 1895   
Otostigmus astenus (Kohlrausch 1881)   
Otostigmus glaber Chamberlin 1920   
Otostigmus rugulosus Porat 1876   
Otostigmus spinicaudus (Newport 1844)   
Otosigma deserti Meinert 1886 
Otostigmus cf. reichardti Kraepelin 1903   
Otostigmus politus Karsch 1881   
Otostigmus geophilinus Haase 1887   
Otostigmus cuneiventris Porat 1893   
Otostigmus spinosus Porat 1876   
Otostigmus ceylonicus Haase 1887   
Otostigmus scaber Porat 1876   
Otostigmus bakeri Chamberlin 1921   
Otostigmus limbatus Meinert 1886 &TYPE 
Otostigmus silvestrii Kraepelin 1903   
Otostigmus scabricauda (Humbert & Saussure 1870)   
[Otostigma brasiliensis] Meinert 1886 
Otostigmus caudatus Brölemann 1902   
Otostigmus sulcatus Meinert 1886 TYPE 
Otostigmus sp.       

Alipes multicostis Imhoff 1854   
Alipes grandidieri (H. Lucas 1864)   
Alipes appendiculatus Pocock 1896   
Alipes ?n.sp.       

Ethmostigmus trigonopodus (Leach 1817)   
Ethmostigmus rubripes (Brandt 1840)   
Ethmostigmus platycephalus (Newport 1845)   
Ethmostigmus tristis (Meinert 1886)   
Ethmostigmuss sp.       

Rhysida lithobiides (Newport 1845)  
Rhysida celeris (Humbert & Saussure 1870)   
Rhysida nuda (Newport 1845)   
  n. immarginata (Porat 1876)   
Rhysida subinermis (Meinert 1881) TYPE (Branchistoma i.) 
Rhysida longipes (Newport 1845)   
Rhysida intermedia Attems 1910   
Rhysida sp.       

Alluropus sp.       



Can it be that this list is correct?, if you know any websites or documents were i can find a better source for the Scolopendromorpha family please let me know

greetz


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 16, 2003)

hi gongyles found this on the net thought of you and your database straight away, hope its of some help 
http://schreier.member.dearge.de/scolo/liste.php


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

hey,... thanx,  but i allready knew that link   
i've mailed the guy who made it,...
his sources are also partly from "Das Tierreich" 
but there are a few species in his list i'm not so sure of the reliability of.

by the way,... the list that i published above isn't correct either,... still working on a perfect reliable list,... give me time or if you can help  me,.. please do 

at the moment i'm trying to get together all info about the south-african specimen  (the black with redleggs) hopefully we get it described


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 16, 2003)

*another alipes?*

Alipes crotalus (gerst) ? 
 was on a search for Alipes and found this name mentioned in a answer by S roland on the millipede site, have you heard of it?:?


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

Alipes are featherleggs,... sure no milipedes as far as i know


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 16, 2003)

yeh i know that  
here just check it out see what you think 
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/millipede/message/5602
hope it helps


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

owwwww,.. sorry i misunderstood your question =D 
thought you asked me if Alipes were a milipede species,...
sorry for my lack of English


----------



## wayne the pain (Oct 16, 2003)

*ha ha ha*

sorry didnt mean to sound abrupt, thought you misunderstood so thought it would be easier for you to just click and read. 
 il try and help all i can c ya 
=D =D =D 
ps and your english is very good


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

Check your PM for some other intresting stuf


----------



## Bob (Oct 16, 2003)

Thanks for doing this Steven.
Check out this website. It sure hase some I have never heard of. But thats not saying much. :
http://translate.google.com/transla...lopendra+japonica&hl=en&lr=&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8

If that does not work do a websearch on "Scolopendra Japonica".


Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

it's the same as the link above,... i guess,.. not ????http://schreier.member.dearge.de/scolo/liste.php 


you can find a picture of Scolopendra Japonica in my old (outdated and incorrect site) at the picture section.
OLD and OUTDATED scolosite 

new and updated scolo-site comming soon at this URl:
scolopendra.tk,.. or scolopendra.be as times goes by


----------



## Bob (Oct 16, 2003)

I like your old website but for some reason it's written in Dutch!!


Just joking with you Steven, looking good !

Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

> I like your old website but for some reason it's written in Dutch!!


 =D =D =D 

i don't like it anymore,... :8o 
it was my first website ever made,....

never understood how it came in the "links"section at this forum :?


----------



## Bob (Oct 16, 2003)

I wish I could read it.....the section that shows holding a scolopendra would be worth reading!! Was the centipede chilled at all ?  I could not imagine holding any of mine!!

Bob


----------



## Steven (Oct 16, 2003)

> I wish I could read it.....the section that shows holding a scolopendra would be worth reading!! Was the centipede chilled at all ? I could not imagine holding any of mine!!


mmm,.. maybe a good reason to make my new site in English,.....
it describes that you should NOT try and handle your pede


----------



## Arachnida (Oct 16, 2003)

Here is a site that can almost certainly help you out:
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/myriapod/


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 17, 2003)

YEA. 
 But I thought your website looked hyper-professional and cool.
Even if I couldn't read it. Lame-ass American school system. 
Go Steven!


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2003)

i guess i'll have to make my new site in a couple more languages
-Dutch (won't be a problem)
-English (can use some good help here)
-Swedish (that's gonna be Aftershocks job  ;P
-German (anyone?) 


winter is coming up here in Belgium so i should have more time to finish it


----------



## J Morningstar (Oct 17, 2003)

I am sure we all would be glad to help Steven!


----------



## Steven (Oct 17, 2003)

would be great,...=D 

i can give you a structure of how the site is gonna be build
if your intrested,... but that'll be for tomorrow,... i'm at work right now and you're def. have to get some sleep


----------



## MacCleod (Oct 17, 2003)

For the English part of your site...maybe I can help you out


----------



## fatbloke (Oct 17, 2003)

Steven if you want any help let me know

john


----------



## Greg Pelka (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey, mayby Polish version ?:>
I can translate all site (from English)


----------



## bistrobob85 (Aug 31, 2006)

I know i'm bumping an old thread but if anyone needs a french translator for a centipede site, here i am!!!! I'm actually starting my own research for info about scolopendridae in the hope of writting a french document about them, so if we can work on something together, it could be constructive for all of us .

 phil.


----------



## Tarantula (Aug 31, 2006)

Nice!

Is it gonna be like Platnicks Spider Catalog but with centipedes instead of spiders?


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 12, 2006)

I haven't read it but mine will barely be an introduction to scolopendras, nothing to complex yet. 

 phil.


----------



## Steven (Sep 12, 2006)

well it's been 3 years from the day i started this topic,... and i've giving up making a DataBase for the entire Scolopendromorpha,... instead i'm almost finished with a complete and up-to-date Database on the genus Scolopendra  
Still some stuff need to be added,... but i hope to have www.scolopendra.be up and running by the end of the year :liar:  or next year ,.. i just hate putting up a non-complete-website


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Sep 12, 2006)

Maybe for the spanish, portugues and catalan version i can help you..... You was doing the same than me, for one of my new spanish articles. Your list is more complete than mine, look at you mail, maybe can I help you with a document ( I hope my mail runs well).

Cheers
Carles


----------

